# (go easy brahs!)



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

How old were u when you started? 115 lbs makes me think you hadn't hit puberty yet.

And what does "Current - Lettuce call it November '11" mean?

Lettuce?


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 30, 2011)

Play on words "let us" 

Check OP again laid out (briefly) my cycle info.

Measurements - current:

Arms: 17.5" pumped
Thighs: 25" cold while flexing my quad
Waist: 28" want it smaller than my thigh by show time
Height: 60" - that Lee Priest time 

Various PRs:
Squat: 405x10 ATG, 455x4 (before I hurt my shoulder 6/2010 - 275x5)
Bench: 225x14 (before I hurt my shoulder 6/2010 - 225x3) 
SLDL: 365x6
Fatness: 185lbs


----------



## secdrl (Oct 30, 2011)

Post up your cycle diet, please. Lookin' good.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 30, 2011)

you look sick @ 170 bro, whats your height?
how many cals above maitinance are you going when buliking?


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Just trying to make a point about the jump in weight from 115 - that's telling me you did this at a very young age when you weren't full developed yet in terms of puberty so I'd probably not recommend that as the best time to cycle. The gains would be amazing just from eating.

Wherever you're at now, very good results.


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 30, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Post up your cycle diet, please. Lookin' good.



Will get down to brass on this in the am.

Though for now this answer will have to suffice:

Basically once I started PCT for my first cycle I bulked a solid amount until a few weeks into this one. Then I transitioned my cals slowly down to a recomp diet then slowly down to a cutting one, with the addition of cardio near the end of the cut. 

When my cals get that low I start using intermittent fasting - 16 hour fast, 8 hour feed window - ALA Lean Gains.

Protein is always high only really mess with carbs and fats (mostly carbs).



LightBearer said:


> you look sick @ 170 bro, whats your height?
> how many cals above maitinance are you going when buliking?



5'4" aka 64"

I keep it in the 4.5k-5k cal range. So I guess we could say 2.3k-1.8k cals above maintenance depending on where I am in my bulk.



sassy69 said:


> Just trying to make a point about the jump in weight from 115 - that's telling me you did this at a very young age when you weren't full developed yet in terms of puberty so I'd probably not recommend that as the best time to cycle. The gains would be amazing just from eating.
> 
> Wherever you're at now, very good results.



I don't think you are at all following me.

Please re-read the OP

I lifted naturally from November '09-January '11. By then I was 21 years 7 months old. On the young side I know but plenty of people hopping on much more stuff at much younger ages.

Also I don't want to get into collagen synthesis and stuff but I believe each cycle, yes even my first test only one, has helped make my shoulder feel better.


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 31, 2011)

Jacked bro


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 31, 2011)

i'm waiting for the link to the spam on the program......


----------



## justhav2p (Oct 31, 2011)

You look very young..... and Swole.... I think you hit the juice a little early, but congrats... I'm sure you hit what you wanted to accomplish.

How big is that listerine bottle in your first pic? It looks huuuuuuuuge!


----------



## Dolfan84 (Oct 31, 2011)

Legs look shredded for sure man. Back also looks good. I would focus on chest. Good luck with your first show.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one has told you yet but your math is off. 60 inches equals 5 feet, not 5 feet 4 inches.


----------



## gym66 (Oct 31, 2011)

lol I think your calling this one right 





irish_2003 said:


> i'm waiting for the link to the spam on the program......


----------



## Jt123 (Oct 31, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I'm surprised that no one has told you yet but your math is off. 60 inches equals 5 feet, not 5 feet 4 inches.


 those were my exact thoughts..i was giving myself a headache  and thought i was going crazy haha


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the pm's, reps, feedback and kind words!



Mooksman said:


> Jacked bro



Thanks man.



Dolfan84 said:


> Legs look shredded for sure man. Back also looks good. I would focus on chest. Good luck with your first show.



I do focus on my chest. 

My back I neglect more than anything (intentionally - I know it wins shows but I want to be balanced too). I will usually hit 2 back days a month which usually just has 2 pulldown/up type exercises and then 2 rowing type exercises.



justhav2p said:


> You look very young..... and Swole.... I think you hit the juice a little early, but congrats... I'm sure you hit what you wanted to accomplish.
> 
> How big is that listerine bottle in your first pic? It looks huuuuuuuuge!



It is one of those large ones. Not sure on the exact size since the pic is old but walk into your grocery store and look for the biggens if you want an idea. I like to keep my teeth shiny 



irish_2003 said:


> i'm waiting for the link to the spam on the program......



Huh?

Fst-7  + DC style stretching is what I am all about.



Vibrant said:


> I'm surprised that no one has told you yet but your math is off. 60 inches equals 5 feet, not 5 feet 4 inches.



Indeed you are right.

Give me those 4"! 

Funny thing is I pride myself on my ability to crunch numbers. I write my macros down in a journal everday and then add them up at the end of the day and multiply them out for cals and then add the cal from all 3 macros together for my total of the day ... all in my head. So yeah kind of ashamed. Not to mention my major relies on my math skills and I got a perfect score 4 years ago on the math section of my SAT.

This is why I shouldn't post when I am scattered brained.


----------



## J.thom (Oct 31, 2011)

Pelto you are a beast! Get ready to rage for UMF ha ha


----------



## ecot3c inside (Oct 31, 2011)

is it possible op looks really swole bc he's ripped? my bicep is 15" relaxed, his is 17" flexed?  lol listerine bottle looks big as hell for sure! hahaha


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 31, 2011)

Shit man im jealous


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> is it possible op looks really swole bc he's ripped? my bicep is 15" relaxed, his is 17" flexed?  lol listerine bottle looks big as hell for sure! hahaha



Well I was 115 in the pic with the Listerine bottle.

I am 5'4"

I mean peeps like Flex Lewis compete in the 190's and he is an inch taller than me.

Here is my prep coach Alex at 160 ... he is the same height as me.


----------



## colorado (Oct 31, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> well i was 115 in the pic with the listerine bottle.
> 
> I am 5'4"
> 
> ...



god damn!!!


----------



## colorado (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope that's not a "now and before" picture instead of a "before and after" picture.


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

colorado said:


> I hope that's not a "now and before" picture instead of a "before and after" picture.



Nah it is the latter.

But I figure he was cut at one point so he must know something


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn, your coach looks like he knows his shit. I assume he competes?

And  I outsmarted a math major in math!!






Lol,


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, but I don't believe he has done anything big lately just cause he had some kids not too long ago and also just upping his client load. 

Though like I said first show, so him and I are still getting acquainted and such. Normally about this time every year I am like FUCKKKKK want to fast forward to Christmas for epic gifts. Now I want to fast foward to Christmas because that is when we are digging in and officially starting the prep - and prep cycle 

Best part is the simplest of math is my forte ... I used to get called a human calculator in grade school. 

Like how I can't go back and edit that either, forever a retard haha.


----------



## ErokR (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not trying to nitpick, but it looks like you could bring your lower quads up some.  They're are not at the same level as your upper quads.  This is common for deep-squatting guys. (I'm one, too).  
On stage, this will mean that when viewed from the front, other competitors (whose legs you will think suck) will have legs that look comparable to yours only because they spent more time doing less than full reps on leg press while you were getting splinters in the squat rack.  If you're not doing it already, I'd recommend doing leg press before squats for at least 50% of your quad workouts.  And, btw, for a guy your height, your range of motion on leg press for lower quads will feel ridiculously short.  (At a towering 5'51/2", I have some experience with this.)  Just pile on the weight and don't worry about that -- You're keeping the movement short to minimize hip involvement.  Good luck with your show and make sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 31, 2011)

looking good bro, legs are insane


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

ErokR said:


> I'm not trying to nitpick, but it looks like you could bring your lower quads up some.  They're are not at the same level as your upper quads.  This is common for deep-squatting guys. (I'm one, too).
> On stage, this will mean that when viewed from the front, other competitors (whose legs you will think suck) will have legs that look comparable to yours only because they spent more time doing less than full reps on leg press while you were getting splinters in the squat rack.  If you're not doing it already, I'd recommend doing leg press before squats for at least 50% of your quad workouts.  And, btw, for a guy your height, your range of motion on leg press for lower quads will feel ridiculously short.  (At a towering 5'51/2", I have some experience with this.)  Just pile on the weight and don't worry about that -- You're keeping the movement short to minimize hip involvement.  Good luck with your show and make sure to let us know how it goes.



Do you knee wrap at all for leg pressing?

My squat was starting to get retarded at the end of the cycle so I backed off it and started actually doing leg presses at the top of my workout more.

Though now even doing a good amount of reps my knees still ache from the sheering force of all the weight I load up on the leg press. So I have been thinking it is time to dust off the knee wraps I got last spring - and have yet to use.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2011)

I smell something................


----------



## Hammer925 (Oct 31, 2011)

Good work homie


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I smell something................





How come the most tenured members on here seem to be making the most vague posts in my thread...would hope for some deep insightful stuff from the likes of you guys.

If you have any quarrels over whether or not I am real or something I say is true, just ask JThom he has met me in person from when we used to both play paintball tournaments on the national circuit and we remain good friends. He knows what is what.


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 31, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Well I was 115 in the pic with the Listerine bottle.
> 
> I am 5'4"
> 
> ...



Alex Azarian is a competitor and very much the real thing. I've met him a number of times at shows in CA. He is master of conditioning, as you can see. Note that aggressive conditioning often comes at a cost of muscle, but for competition conditioning is a necessity but with the fine balance of coming in tight but not stringy.


----------



## bobdylan (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the vote of confidence on my coach.

Yeah I have a lot of faith that Alex will be able to get me in good enough shape to hopefully win my show overall - a lofty goal but looking at past results for my specific show I think I can do it.


----------



## flogzero (Oct 31, 2011)

Serious cross striations in your outer quads.  Lookin like Kai Greene haha.  Good luck competing...


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 1, 2011)

I gotta say bro, your quads are lookin sick. I have a hard time chiseling out my quads because my body naturally stores more fat around my ham hocks lol, and for that I'm envious.

My only critique would be to bring your traps up a little bit, but other than that you're looking solid.

I'm not hating or anything, but jesus christ how old are you?!


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lookin good dude..with hard work and muscle maturity you'll definitely go far in the sport


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2011)

Did your prep coach okay the use of juice? Age at the time of hitting the needle?


----------



## malfeasance (Nov 1, 2011)

I am jealous, and I hate you!

You look great. My arms are the same size as yours (but I am 6' tall), all of my upper body lifts are way higher than yours (squats are not), and you make me look like a mixture of Pee Wee Herman and Fat Albert by comparison. I look nothing like you!

Damn!

Jealous, here. Keep up the good work.

How old are you?


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 1, 2011)

So whats the wonder product


----------



## Hench (Nov 1, 2011)

Bob, grats man you look sick. GL for the show. 

You'll have to excuse some of the members here, all the spam and trolls have put them on edge.


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 1, 2011)

J.thom said:


> Pelto you are a beast! Get ready to rage for UMF ha ha



did u say rage at UMF???


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> So whats the wonder product



I have ideas. I'm waiting for his response to my questions.


----------



## squigader (Nov 1, 2011)

Excellent quads. Those are definitely a strong point. Chest could use a little more work though! Great progress overall dude, but I think you should have done it without the juice at this age.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> I gotta say bro, your quads are lookin sick. I have a hard time chiseling out my quads because my body naturally stores more fat around my ham hocks lol, and for that I'm envious.
> 
> My only critique would be to bring your traps up a little bit, but other than that you're looking solid.
> 
> I'm not hating or anything, but jesus christ how old are you?!



A little over 22 right now.

Traps are a weak point but I have started to hit them more and more ... shrugs really leave a lot of tension on my a/c joint plus once I was finally good enough to start lifting upper body again my arms, shoulders and chest were so glaringly bad it was all I could think about.



juggernaut said:


> Did your prep coach okay the use of juice? Age at the time of hitting the needle?



? 

I wish I had money to have someone watching me year round, but if this is just now my first show and I started cycling last January ... why would I have been paying a prep coach for the last year? I mean unless I just had money falling from the sky ... which won't happen for me until I graduate from Law School.

So to answer your question by the time I started communicating with Alex I was on my second cycle.



malfeasance said:


> I am jealous, and I hate you!
> 
> You look great. My arms are the same size as yours (but I am 6' tall), all of my upper body lifts are way higher than yours (squats are not), and you make me look like a mixture of Pee Wee Herman and Fat Albert by comparison. I look nothing like you!
> 
> ...



22 years and a few months.

My bench is going be pretty much forever weak it seems : / ... I really am ashamed of it.



Little Guy said:


> So whats the wonder product



I can tell you one thing:

It is not 2 cortisone shots, multiple sessions of dexamethasone shock therapy or anything else some faggot PT/Chiro/Orthodpedic surgeon is going to give you.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure why everyone is getting so hung up on my age (guess me looking young doesn't do me any favors).

What's done is done. Though if I built a time machine and went back in time, I would probably do the same things all over again. I am happy with my decisions. Which I am smart and capable enough to make on my own. 

I want to at the least win amateur shows with my ultimate dream being something like competing in the 212's at the Mr O. My idol is Flex Lewis and I can tell you he was hopping on more gear, younger and less developed than me. Go bother people like and him Lee Priest about whether  or not they were happy with their decisions.

I like how even on AAS boards people still second guess me or don't support me.

It is bad enough that I don't even tell my family about shows, because I am sure if I did my parents would scold me as always that I am focusing too much on BBing and not enough on school. Despite the fact that say my brother graduated with a GPA much lower than mine, from an easier University with an easier major - he WAS going for the same degree as me - but he had to settle for an easier one because he couldn't pass this required class. I don't tell them about any of the things I take either, then again my entire family seemed to go from making assumptions as to what I was doing to just sort of knowing and it becoming an untalked about thing pretty fast.

"I've been told that all my life. That you can't do this, you can't do that. You shouldn't goto America. What if - what if. I am going to prove everybody wrong." - James Lewis





YouTube Video












I love this sport and will do whatever it takes to succeed.

I guess that is the difference between people Philsulin Heath and the pussies who said he was using too much slin. It is all too easy to sit back and second guess people. Though the people who do that are just bottom feeders who will never take the risks that are needed to be successful.


----------



## yerg (Nov 1, 2011)

Very impressive bob!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banker23 (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Not sure why everyone is getting so hung up on my age (guess me looking young doesn't do me any favors).
> 
> What's done is done. Though if I built a time machine and went back in time, I would probably do the same things all over again. I am happy with my decisions. Which I am smart and capable enough to make on my own.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you carry your strongly individualistic principles with you into your law profession. Maybe you can get into politics and help turn this country around from the current nanny state (just realized I didn't even check first to see if you're in the US).


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I hope you carry your strongly individualistic principles with you into your law profession. Maybe you can get into politics and help turn this country around from the current nanny state (just realized I didn't even check first to see if you're in the US).



Are you kidding? There is so much bereuacratic tape at this point it hurts my head just thinking about changing something small like how the FDA doesn't require companies to say what types of fiber build up the fiber being reported on a nutrition label.

Not mention how ass backwards shit is here. Testosterone is controlled yet I look at it is fairly safe when compared to insulin, which any fat headed idiot can get OTC. 

Congress wasting time and money taking people such as national icons like Lance Armstrong to court to figure out what PED's the guy took.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 1, 2011)

i don't want to discourage you kid, but i've noticed over the years that there seems to be a "2 year window"...what i mean by that is it's no longer than 2 years that someone stays on track that wants to compete at a high level....they may be dedicated for up to 2 years and then disappear and then later come back....but the 2 year window of motivation (max) is still the same.......life happens and people change regularly what they want from life......focus on school, career, family, friends.....things that you're gonna have for your entire life.....bodybuilding, although a lifestyle, won't outlast those other things..........take this from me, a former competitor, the competition bug will come and go and you'll re-evaluate life and what's more important as the years go by........good luck to you if you're that 0.0001% that gets tunnel vision......


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2011)

^ this


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

Strool cory guys got anymore really strool corries to tell me?

I am well aware of the turnover rate in BBing especially among kids my age. Go ahead make your assumptions, I know how many deviations I sit from the mean. I turned pro at paintball at the age of 19 - I was the 2nd youngest pro at my first tournament - after just 4 years of playing. Though travel around the nation didn't mix too well with my freshman year - I made good grades but was missing so many classes from travel that I almost lost credit in several classes.

So again, please if you are here to second guess things just leave.

I only want advice/critiquing.



bobdylan said:


> I love this sport and will do whatever it takes to succeed.
> 
> I guess that is the difference between people Philsulin Heath and the pussies who said he was using too much slin. It is all too easy to sit back and second guess people. Though the people who do that are just bottom feeders who will never take the risks that are needed to be successful.



In before I get negged into oblivion for standing up to a moderator.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 1, 2011)

I know the OP and he is like me. If you get your mind set on something you will reach your goal and no one will stop you. Keep at it bro!


----------



## independent (Nov 1, 2011)

Paintball isnt a sport.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Paintball isnt a sport.



Okay. I don't play it anymore so I don't really care.

Though another pointless post does upset me.

I swear beyond worthless the responses I am getting in here.

Why even post?

Thanks for upping my thread I guess.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 1, 2011)

congratulation,you look great.


----------



## independent (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Okay. I don't play it anymore so I don't really care.
> 
> Though another pointless post does upset me.
> 
> ...



i will bump your thread some more because it feeds your shallow ego. 

Btw, body building isnt a sport either.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> i will bump your thread some more because it feeds your shallow ego.
> 
> Btw, body building isnt a sport either.



Big Moe aka Negative Nancy,

Sure kind comments will feed anybody's ego.

Though I am not here to get complimented by random people on the internet.

Perhaps that is why you lift.

I am legitimately looking for advice on how I can:

-Bring my chest up
-Bring my arms up
-Fix my a/c joint

... or really anyone to try to find some sort of imperfection I am not seeing. Such as the guy on the 1st page who brought up the point about my lower quads needing more development.

Sport, hobby, lifestyle ... I don't really care. All I know is enjoy lifting, practicing posing, seeing improvements in my physique and learning new things, whether it pertains to my body or nutrition.


----------



## independent (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Big Moe aka Negative Nancy,
> 
> Sure kind comments will feed anybody's ego.
> 
> ...



Im not being negative just telling the truth. Wants some advise?

If youre as smart as you say focus on school, forget becoming a "body builder". Waste of time. All youre gonna do is wreck your body with steroid use. Fact.

Just do it as a hobby to stay in shape and dont let it interfere with your school or personal relationships. 

You have done a great job with your physique btw.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 1, 2011)

Bigmoe- I thought you were a girl/guy? If so please do not give out any advice and stop spamming OP's thread.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 1, 2011)

lookin joocy brah


----------



## independent (Nov 1, 2011)

J.thom said:


> Bigmoe- I thought you were a girl/guy? If so please do not give out any advice and stop spamming OP's thread.



Wheres the spam genius?  Are you upset I said bodybuilding isnt a sport? Stfu already.


----------



## gamma (Nov 1, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I smell something................


----------



## J.thom (Nov 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Wheres the spam genius?  Are you upset I said bodybuilding isnt a sport? Stfu already.



I was just asking a question, relax man. And you probably think bodybuilding isn't a sport because they don't have a category for your kind (no offense).
gl w/ your lifting goals in 2011


----------



## ebn2002 (Nov 1, 2011)

This whole forum is becoming anything goes.... 

Dude sick progress, don't listen to all the haters on here, none of them are aesthetic anyway.


----------



## independent (Nov 1, 2011)

.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> This whole forum is becoming anything goes....
> 
> Dude sick progress, don't listen to all the haters on here, none of them are aesthetic anyway.



Seriously I got a shemale in my thread telling me to stop taking aas, give up on dreams of competing and that bbing is not a sport or anything. Bigmoe you took test to become a man, how am I anymore or any less in the wrong for taking it improve my physique?

How are there members like that on this board? 

Seriously I want to know how that thing's rep power is so high. I mean I would think BigMoe would be pretty far in the red with posts like that on a forum that is about lifting and aas, but no she has been repped into oblivion. Though then again I suppose the more I come here the more I realize that even the hardcore AAS boards are just like every other bodybuilding forum which has been overrun by losers that don't even lift, causing any worthwhile members to leave or turn their heads in disgust.

BigMoe, I don't know where you got the idea that I can't balance finishing my degrees and bodybuilding, but you could not be more wrong. Stick to worrying about yourself. I am not counting on making a cent off bodybuilding and I would be crazy if I was. Though I will take a page out of your book BigMoe and make a blind assumption about some I know nothing about: I guarantee that whatever you do or plan to do to make money, is laughable compared to my aspirations. 

Cliffs:
-I give up on finding anyone worthwhile to talk to on a lifting forum.


----------



## USMC (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> -Bring my chest up
> -Bring my arms up
> -Fix my a/c joint
> 
> .


 
While I'm certainly no pro I've done tons and tons of research and been lifting a long time, although with a large break.

Chest- Incline and Decline DB presses. All that pretty BB bench doesn't do shit to hit alll the muscle, mostly decline to "lift", if you will, your chest.

Arm size- Hit twice a week. Yes alot of guys will say that small muscle group cannot handle it, but your tri's have three heads and Bis have 2 portions. I hit my Tris with 2 focused exercises on chest day, and same with bi's on back day. These are both early in the week and than a whole day dedicated to arms at the end of my 5 day routine.

Can't help with the joint's, lol. However just overall joint health I swear by Glucosamine, Chondriton and Fish Oil. I'm 32 and spent many many years in the Infantry and thus my joints are pretty much destroyed, I started a regimine a couple years ago and I swear it feels like when I was 18. No pain, can do whatever. I swear by it.

Anyways GL bro.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tips USMC!

Yeah incline is something I started focusing a lot more on during my last cycle. 

Reading what Rambod says I have decided to start hitting my bis/tris twice a week. Your suggestion is pretty much what I was considering and actually started implementing it today on my back day.


----------



## Jt123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow Bigmoe pissed me the fuck off..Get off this forum please, OP IMO you didnt hit the juice too young considering the fact that it is a necessity at your age to compete at a high level..Goodluck bobdylan and congrats on the physique


----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> 5'4" aka 60"



Sixty inches is 5' _nothing. _

5'4" would be 64". 



Mooksman said:


> Jacked bro



But, definitely, THIS. Flipped the pics that needed flipping, too.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> i will bump your thread some more because it feeds your shallow ego.
> 
> Btw, body building isnt a sport either.



I'm going to infract _both _of us, bigmoe. You for insulting a member and me for being nitpicky about his math.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 1, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> *Wheres the spam genius?*  Are you upset I said bodybuilding isnt a sport?


*Spam*

[spam] Show IPA noun, verb, spammed, spam·ming. 
1.Trademark. a canned food product consisting especially of pork formed into a solid block.


noun 2.(lowercase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) *disruptive **messages*, especially commercial messages posted on a computer network or sent as e-mail.





bigmoe65 said:


> *Stfu *already.



Might want to take a trip to Anything Goes and burn off some steam there. _Please?_


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 2, 2011)

Apologies if my comment seemed abrasive, but in all honesty you look young bro. I know everyone is different, but my traps seem to respond better to dead lifting than anything else. I usually like to throw some shrugs in at the end of the lift to shake things up a bit.

Another bit of accessory work I like to do is a bent over deltoid raise, holding the dumbbells at a 90 degree angle. This seems to utilize my traps more than my delts. I discovered this while leaning over to rack my weights one day. 


Off topic:

I used to ball to back in high school. We got on with bob long and played D3 at NPPL and PSP but it just became too much to keep up with being in highschool and whatnot. 

Back on topic:

You have a solid foundation and you made the right decision. Still jealous of those fucking quads. I would be really interested in seeing your diet in detail (just a day's worth) if you wouldn't mind. NOT pre-contest lol.


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2011)

You're yummy.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Apologies if my comment seemed abrasive, but in all honesty you look young bro. I know everyone is different, but my traps seem to respond better to dead lifting than anything else. I usually like to throw some shrugs in at the end of the lift to shake things up a bit.
> 
> Another bit of accessory work I like to do is a bent over deltoid raise, holding the dumbbells at a 90 degree angle. This seems to utilize my traps more than my delts. I discovered this while leaning over to rack my weights one day.
> 
> ...



I need to get back to doing some heavy DL's. I have sort of been lifting at this froo-froo gym since mid-June just because it is free and they won't let me DL.

FINALLY this month I joined a new gym and it is awesome. 

I will scan some days of nutrition that I have logged and post it - I log almost everyday of eating so I have hundreds of pages.

Going to sleep now ... had a long crazy day >.<



Built said:


> You're yummy.



Why hello heavenly blessed beauty whose inner beauty is simply divine and everlasting.

I mean thank you.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm confused. Why did you juice so early? You didnt come any where near your potential limit and you've now shortchanged yourself. Was it really worth it?


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm confused. Why did you juice so early? You didnt come any where near your potential limit and you've now shortchanged yourself. Was it really worth it?



Because I thought it could help me fix my shoulder. I think even just my test - e cycle helped improve how my a/c joint felt a lot. Though that first cycle was just to work up to other drugs that could more like NPP. 

How do you know where I was when I started juicing based on the one picture I posted of when I just started working out?

I know you are smart lad so surely after all my posts you understand that I didn't start juicing until well over a year after that first picture I posted.

Though yeah even then I was not at my "natural" limit but then again I don't know many people who wait til then to start juicing.

I personally love my results from my 2 cycles. How did I short change myself? How do you know I did?

Jugg may I ask you to share some pics of your results?

You have a 2k4 account so you better be looking like Jay Cutler back there


----------



## J.thom (Nov 2, 2011)

Ha ha no one waits until they reach their genetic potential to start AAS. Flex wheeler, Lee Priest, etc all started juicing right when they got into bodybuilding. And look we still all remember their names, right?


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 2, 2011)

How old were you when you started?


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

Eford3 said:


> How old were you when you started?



Lifting or cycling?


----------



## banker23 (Nov 2, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone mention deca in here yet for his joint issues plus just a good mass builder. I don't know that I would ever use it but it may have some benefit for Bob here.

p.s. I've heard the joint benefits are anecdotal but where there's smoke there's fire most of the time.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention deca in here yet for his joint issues plus just a good mass builder. I don't know that I would ever use it but it may have some benefit for Bob here.
> 
> p.s. I've heard the joint benefits are anecdotal but where there's smoke there's fire most of the time.



NPP = shorter ester version of nandrolone decanoate

I don't want to try deca because the longer ester scares me - makes for a complex/complicated recovery IMO.


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 2, 2011)

deca helped my shoulders a good bit, but the effect only lasted til the end of the cycle. I think it may have just been covering up whatever injury I have, and I was actually making it worse throughout the cycle. Just my experience but after coming off they were worse than ever


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a smart lad? Uhh little man, I'm 44. I'm nowhere near a lad. Nor am I that smart; that being said, I've competed in natural contests in the past several times over before hitting the needle. 
Dare I say you either ran out of training methods or wanted results overnight and were pissed that what you thought what would work wasn't coming quick enough so you juiced? 



bobdylan said:


> Because I thought it could help me fix my shoulder. I think even just my test - e cycle helped improve how my a/c joint felt a lot. Though that first cycle was just to work up to other drugs that could more like NPP.
> 
> How do you know where I was when I started juicing based on the one picture I posted of when I just started working out?
> 
> ...


----------



## independent (Nov 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a smart lad? Uhh little man, I'm 44. I'm nowhere near a lad. Nor am I that smart; that being said, I've competed in natural contests in the past several times over before hitting the needle.
> Dare I say you either ran out of training methods or wanted results overnight and were pissed that what you thought what would work wasn't coming quick enough so you juiced?



Go look at Joe Franco's log, no juice. Enough said.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Go look at Joe Franco's log, no juice. Enough said.



Guy's a fucking beast. At 5'3" and 40 years old.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a smart lad? Uhh little man, I'm 44. I'm nowhere near a lad. Nor am I that smart; that being said, *I've competed in natural contests in the past several times over before hitting the needle.*
> Dare I say you either ran out of training methods or wanted results overnight and were pissed that what you thought what would work wasn't coming quick enough so you juiced?



Awesome, post up your pics so we can see what a real physique looks like.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 2, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> I need to get back to doing some heavy DL's. I have sort of been lifting at this froo-froo gym since mid-June just because it is free and they won't let me DL.
> 
> FINALLY this month I joined a new gym and it is awesome.
> 
> I will scan some days of nutrition that I have logged and post it - I log almost everyday of eating so I have hundreds of pages.



Can't skimp on the deadlifts man. A gym that doesn't let you deadlift? WTF.

 You'll see a spurt of growth once you get back into them, especially in your traps. There's no better feeling than being light headed, seeing stars, and having blood running out of your nose and shins after a new PR haha.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Can't skimp on the deadlifts man. A gym that doesn't let you deadlift? WTF.
> 
> You'll see a spurt of growth once you get back into them, especially in your traps. *There's no better feeling than being light headed, seeing stars, and having blood running out of your nose and shins after a new PR haha.*



Yeah, i never really felt those were good things... Maybe I'm just weird in that I don't like the huge spikes in blood pressure and the massive blood gushing out of my nostrils. Oh well 

Fully agree that nothing builds traps better than heavy deads though. Wish mine would stop growing actually...


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

J.thom said:


> Awesome, post up your pics so we can see what a real physique looks like.



Here ya go


----------



## J.thom (Nov 2, 2011)

*Juggernaut*- Awesome pic. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation. lulz

P.S. Are you and bigmoe friends by any chance? I feel like you would learn a lot from each other.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

J.thom said:


> *Juggernaut*- Awesome pic. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation. lulz
> 
> P.S. Are you and bigmoe friends by any chance? I feel like you would learn a lot from each other.



I had bigmoe for dinner. He was tasty. 

Thank you for the compliments. I'm trying very hard.

And as for video, I have a part in a tv show coming out very soon where I play a henchman for the mob. It's all detailed in my journal below. Check the last few pages, as it happened recently.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 2, 2011)

It was a quote, but anyway yeah gl lol


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Can't skimp on the deadlifts man. A gym that doesn't let you deadlift? WTF.
> 
> You'll see a spurt of growth once you get back into them, especially in your traps. There's no better feeling than being light headed, seeing stars, and having blood running out of your nose and shins after a new PR haha.



I know. I hated to skimp on them as they used to be my best lift ... though now squat might even be past them which is mind blowing because I remember a year ago I pulled 405x3 no straps and could only squat 315x3 back then.

I plan to get reacquainted with them this week though


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 2, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Lifting or cycling?



cycling


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a smart lad? Uhh little man, I'm 44. I'm nowhere near a lad. Nor am I that smart; that being said, I've competed in natural contests in the past several times over before hitting the needle.
> Dare I say you either ran out of training methods or wanted results overnight and were pissed that what you thought what would work wasn't coming quick enough so you juiced?



Sounds like you have been lifting for awhile and have now done several cycles.

Yet when I head over to your log you are moving bitch weight 

IE squating 245x8 (can see why you didn't post actual pics - must look like SHEEEET!)

Who is selling who short here?



juggernaut said:


> Here ya go
> http://www.imagegossips.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/weird-female-bodybuilder11.jpg[/G][/QUOTE]
> 
> How are you a mod?
> ...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> (snip)I head over to your log you are moving bitch weight (snip)
> 
> How are you a mod?
> 
> Get out of my thread you troll.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Waste of time. All youre gonna do is wreck your body with steroid use. Fact.



Let's see some "facts" you goof.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w9dgsjB9tyU/TrHmz_6zyFI/AAAAAAAAJZc/BgxmHsR8snw/s512/roid%252520rage.jpg[MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Can't roid rage when not on.


----------



## ShawnH (Nov 2, 2011)

That's good progress, I wish I looked swole at 170 pounds but even just under 200 I dont seem to look super swole at 6'.  I know it must of have taken alot of discipline even at your young age to get that kinda body fat% and and tone.  

I am going to trying my first cycle in a month or so now so it's nice to see that kinda progress in just 2 cycles. I am not doing it for the sake of BBing tho but I still can respect the effort it takes to achieve a goal like this.

Kudos to you and keep it up.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

You read my journal?? I'm so touched. How cute.  



bobdylan said:


> Sounds like you have been lifting for awhile and have now done several cycles.
> 
> Yet when I head over to your log you are moving bitch weight
> 
> ...


Really wanna use the word _short_, stumpy? Oh, and I've taken shits bigger than you.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You read my journal?? I'm so touched. How cute.
> 
> 
> Really wanna use the word _short_, stumpy? Oh, and I've taken shits bigger than you.



Strool corry.

I warm-up with your maxes....a year ago when I was still natural after a year of lifting 

I am sure the chick you posted on the last page warms-up with your maxes as well.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 2, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Yeah, i never really felt those were good things... Maybe I'm just weird in that I don't like the huge spikes in blood pressure and the massive blood gushing out of my nostrils. Oh well
> 
> Fully agree that nothing builds traps better than heavy deads though. Wish mine would stop growing actually...



What can I say? I'm a sick fuck lol. All kidding aside though, I do seem to get a sort of _high_ after a day of heavy squatting or deads.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 2, 2011)

I must be weird. I just get painful lower bk pumps, fatigue, nausea and polka dots on my face from ruptured blood vessels -_-


----------



## J.thom (Nov 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You read my journal?? I'm so touched. How cute.
> 
> 
> Really wanna use the word _short_, stumpy? Oh, and I've taken shits bigger than you.



you look like a fucking creature to be honest. It's your body so you can do what ever you would like, but do go around insulting people because of your insecurities.

P.S. You are weak my man. Seriously you have been training that long, how the hell are you that weak?


----------



## Curt James (Nov 2, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Can't roid rage when not on.


_You're not on?_

_



_


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _You're not on?_
> 
> _https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-n78NMdS-vRw/TrH-oCKwutI/AAAAAAAAJZw/cW_lUChR9YA/s400/ftt1.gif[MG][/I][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im not being negative just telling the truth. Wants some advise?
> 
> If youre as smart as you say focus on school, forget becoming a "body builder". Waste of time. All youre gonna do is wreck your body with steroid use. Fact.



Seriously post up some primary peer reviewed articles from a reputable scientific journal that proves the bullshit you spew.  This isn't the first time you've gone around saying AAS are "bad".  You remind me of Mr. Mackey






YouTube Video












You can't even handle eating meat, you're such a bitch.  I bet if you rolled in the dirt you'd look like a refugee from a camp in kenya.


Sorry to the OP for jacking your thread but this guy needs to stop saying garbage he can't back up.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/146482-any-vegetarians-here.html


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 2, 2011)

21.5 years old.[/QUOTE]

good to know. Im about 21 and im considering starting a cycle


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 2, 2011)

Some really bad anything goes shit in this thread, I can't believe the mods are allowing this shit and even contributing to it, they should know better.

Op, check out super cissus rx by usp labs. I was really struggling with tendonitis in my forearm last year. I was on painkillers, a shitload of the usual joint/tendon supplements, and it was only helping a little. Cissus really helped my pain. honestly, its my favorite joint/tendon supp.

Dont let the haters get to you, stay strong, and listen to the good advice you get.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Some really bad anything goes shit in this thread, I can't believe the mods are allowing this shit and even contributing to it, they should know better.
> 
> Op, check out super cissus rx by usp labs. I was really struggling with tendonitis in my forearm last year. I was on painkillers, a shitload of the usual joint/tendon supplements, and it was only helping a little. Cissus really helped my pain. honestly, its my favorite joint/tendon supp.
> 
> Dont let the haters get to you, stay strong, and listen to the good advice you get.



Yah it's pretty sad really how many people, including mods, are attacking him.  I mean most people his age don't have those kinds of aspirations and the determination to achieve their goals.  The majority of my friends at this age would rather get drunk and high than workout, eat healthy, and study hard.  Than these guy's who are twice his age and haven't even accomplished half of what he has tell him to give it up because they themselves could never do it .


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 2, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Some really bad anything goes shit in this thread, I can't believe the mods are allowing this shit and even contributing to it, they should know better.
> 
> Op, check out super cissus rx by usp labs. I was really struggling with tendonitis in my forearm last year. I was on painkillers, a shitload of the usual joint/tendon supplements, and it was only helping a little. Cissus really helped my pain. honestly, its my favorite joint/tendon supp.
> 
> Dont let the haters get to you, stay strong, and listen to the good advice you get.



Yeah it really is sad.

I have given pretty much every herbal supplement a fair shot including:
-Cissus
-Mega dosing fishoil
-Chondroitin
-Glucosamine sulfate
-MSM

They didn't work for me though I am glad to hear that cissus worked for your tendinitis. I used to also take aleve regularly but I started to learn about all the negatives of NSAIDs and cut that out before I even I discontinued the herbal supplements - I was on 1000mg naproxen (aleve) a day from July '10 until February '11. 

Basically the joint has a slight spur on my a/c joint now because of the injury. Luckily it is long past the point where it affects my everyday life - I will feel it when I lift but it has also been nice because it has forced me to learn tactics to preserve my shoulders early on.


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Seriously post up some primary peer reviewed articles from a reputable scientific journal that proves the bullshit you spew.  This isn't the first time you've gone around saying AAS are "bad".  You remind me of Mr. Mackey
> 
> 
> 
> The only bitch is you. You remind me of a drug addict on intervention.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I had bigmoe for dinner. He was tasty.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments. I'm trying very hard.
> 
> And as for video, I have a part in a tv show coming out very soon where I play a henchman for the mob. It's all detailed in my journal below. Check the last few pages, as it happened recently.



Guys I am too stupid for all this cleverness...is jugg really a girl or is this some sick joke? My eyes are literally watering from that pic pleas tell me it's not for real...after the BigMoe thing I am starting to get the icks a little bit. I am cool with any orientation and all but surprises freak me the fck out.

Halloween's over.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2011)

Juggs has paid his dues Jnr


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Yeah it really is sad.
> 
> I have given pretty much every herbal supplement a fair shot including:
> -Cissus
> ...



How about animal flex? I've heard good things about it from people with chronic joint pain (that have also tried the other products you mentioned).


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Guys I am too stupid for all this cleverness...is jugg really a girl or is this some sick joke? My eyes are literally watering from that pic pleas tell me it's not for real...after the BigMoe thing I am starting to get the icks a little bit. I am cool with any orientation and all but surprises freak me the fck out.
> 
> Halloween's over.



Sorry about the ick factor banker....in all actuality, I'm a cybernetic organism; living tissue over a metal endoskeleton. 
It's how I keep my youthful appearance. 
And as for my orientation, I'm literally disoriented for most of the day. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> OfficerFarva said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously post up some primary peer reviewed articles from a reputable scientific journal that proves the bullshit you spew.  This isn't the first time you've gone around saying AAS are "bad".  You remind me of Mr. Mackey
> ...


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> can you explain to me how asking you to back up your claims with scientific articles make him a drug addicted bitch?



Can you post studies that show heavy steroid use is healthy? Not trt studies. 
You cant because theres no such thing. He is basically telling a 20 year old kid to juice because its perfectly healthy. That makes him a bitch.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

Here are my observations thus far, a) the Op is a narcissistic moron because he started way to early hitting the needle, b) he asked for criticism *[in the title of the post]* and then doesnt want it or cant accept it if it doesnt compliment him, c) he's challenging everyone who has an opinion different from his. 
I should also mention that the kid looks like a natty competitor, not that he hasn't developed well, but the way his attitude is, he's comparing himself to Lee Priest. Anyone who pushes gear on a young kid should have his head examined. 

Kid's a goofy midget that I and most people cant take seriously.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 3, 2011)

*OP, great fucking job!* 
You seem to be very organized, smart, and motivated to succeed.  You realize that there is a give and take to life, but you also seem to know how balance that out to still come out on top.  Fucking win!  Those are a lot of qualities that makes anybody great at what they choose to make of themselves.  Who says you can only succeed in one aspect of your life?  Fuck um, don't let anybody plant second doubt seeds in our mind.  Go and win your first show, become a bad ass lawyer, and let all those positive traits rub off on those you come in contact with.  If not, live and learn.
B ez brah...


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Sorry about the ick factor banker....in all actuality, I'm a cybernetic organism; living tissue over a metal endoskeleton.
> It's how I keep my youthful appearance.
> And as for my orientation, I'm literally disoriented for most of the day. Hope that helps.



well that's a relief...the surprise factor's worn off now at least but I'm not gonna look at that pic again on purpose!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

banker23 said:


> well that's a relief...the surprise factor's worn off now at least but I'm not gonna look at that pic again on purpose!



how's this one?


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Here are my observations thus far, a) the Op is a narcissistic moron because he started way to early hitting the needle, b) he asked for criticism *[in the title of the post]* and then doesnt want it or cant accept it if it doesnt compliment him, c) he's challenging everyone who has an opinion different from his.
> I should also mention that the kid looks like a natty competitor, not that he hasn't developed well, but the way his attitude is, he's comparing himself to Lee Priest. Anyone who pushes gear on a young kid should have his head examined.
> 
> Kid's a goofy midget that I and most people cant take seriously.



This^^^


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

[QUOTE=juggernaut;2535141]how's this one?






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Can you post studies that show heavy steroid use is healthy? Not trt studies.
> You cant because theres no such thing. He is basically telling a 20 year old kid to juice because its perfectly healthy. That makes him a bitch.



Before calling someone a bitch, get your facts straight. Not once in this thread has officerF
suggested steroid use.

And by the way, good job on insulting pretty much everybody that thinks bodybuilding is a sport and that's most of us in the anabolic section.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 3, 2011)

*juggernaut-* you say you can't take the OP seriously? Now let's be honest for a second, who on earth would ever take you seriously? Please name one person that you might encounter that would ever take you seriously. I won't hold my breath. Clearly your image shows a lack of mental state. Your physical appearance is grotesque at best. Point being, no one has ever or will ever take you serious.
/yourlife


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

*Seems to be some confusion so I thought I would provide clarity*:

Jugg is not actually a girl, BigMoe is the only freak in this thread.

Jugg just has the lifts of a small frail girl - his username must be an ironic one or something

BigMoe used to be a girl and is now probably a miserable man-woman-thingy that scores with 1/10 females or just settles for anal sex from Jugg

Makes me sad that this thread has been derailed by a weak mod and a freak of nature : [


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> *juggernaut-* you say you can't take the OP seriously? Now let's be honest for a second, who on earth would ever take you seriously? *Please name one person that you might encounter that would ever take you seriously. *I won't hold my breath. Clearly your image shows a lack of mental state. Your physical appearance is grotesque at best. Point being, no one has ever or will ever take you serious.
> /yourlife



Me. 

But please carry on - this thread appears to be therapeutic to many of you. I would, however, ask that you move the flaming and insults to "anything goes"; I prefer to come to the anabolic zone to drool shamelessly over the partially undressed young men, thank you.


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Me.
> 
> But please carry on - this thread appears to be therapeutic to many of you. I would, however, ask that you move the flaming and insults to "anything goes"; I prefer to come to the anabolic zone to drool shamelessly over the partially undressed young men, thank you.



It seems to me that there are mostly men here drooling over this young man.

To the op, best of luck to you.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Me.
> 
> But please carry on - this thread appears to be therapeutic to many of you. I would, however, ask that you move the flaming and insults to "anything goes"; I prefer to come to the anabolic zone to drool shamelessly over the partially undressed young men, thank you.



Are those links to articles you've written under your post? If yes, is that your pic next to the article with the short hair? If yes, wow!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> *Seems to be some confusion so I thought I would provide clarity*:
> 
> Jugg is not actually a girl, BigMoe is the only freak in this thread.
> 
> ...



These are your rebuttals??? You need to study a lot harder...or at the very least, try to grow into the bigger sizes and get out of the boys section of the department store lil man.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> It seems to me that there are mostly men here drooling over this young man.
> 
> To the op, best of luck to you.



Moe, you have to check your your PM box. It's hilarious.


----------



## independent (Nov 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> Cliffs from this weekend:
> -I fractured my right wrist
> - soft cast for 2-4 weeks
> - will plan my w/o around my wrist
> ...



Stop jacking off to bobdylan pics.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh and by the way, jerkoff face, you can suck lil Bobs dick because that's what I see. 
I hold no amazing records or personal bests (except for 205 military press and a 505 raw deadlift) but really instead of being long-winded make your point and simmer down. 
Hey here's a question for you; how's that awesome log of yours going, I think you need to lay off the free gear until you can stop being a little bitch. 



J.thom said:


> *juggernaut-* you say you can't take the OP seriously? Now let's be honest for a second, who on earth would ever take you seriously? Please name one person that you might encounter that would ever take you seriously. I won't hold my breath. Clearly your image shows a lack of mental state. Your physical appearance is grotesque at best. Point being, no one has ever or will ever take you serious.
> /yourlife



why would send this to me via PM: 

"*hey you deformed creature*
do you job and act like a mod, stop picking fights with the norm. Ease off the gear and might come back down to reality. Not everyone is out to get you. 

and remember it's the INTERNET! 
fucking weirdo"


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Me.



Yeah, another one here too.


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish Built would drool over me too...


----------



## J.thom (Nov 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Stop jacking off to bobdylan pics.



lol you searched through my log to find what? To prove that you are indeed a weirdo.


----------



## J.thom (Nov 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, another one here too.



we get it, all mods like each other. cool story bro, tell it again'


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2011)

J.thom said:


> we get it, all mods like each other. cool story bro, tell it again'



We get; you like to look at lil bob's little weiner. Cool story bro, tell it again.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> These are your rebuttals??? You need to study a lot harder...or at the very least, try to grow into the bigger sizes and get out of the boys section of the department store lil man.



Man I sure hope when I am 40 I have better things to do than sit around and insult kids on the internet all day, simply because I am jealous of their physique. 

Grow into bigger sizes? Everything I wear has an elastic waist because unlike you I actually make gains in the gym - things like hard work, dedication, proper nutrition and never being satisfied with my current level of knowledge go a long way. You should consider trying it instead of trying to put down kids half your age on the internet all day.

Also, laughing at these mods sucking each other off when clearly people like Juggs over here and BigMoe are the problem. Oh well weak people with shit physiques will band together I suppose. Must suck that all you guys have 2k4 accounts, have been lifting for decades and juicing since before I even knew what a bench was, yet you all still look like shit in your avis.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> how's this one?



Believe that's Vicki Nixon. 

_Shopped?_


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

If not it is some impressive vascularity - though I am not at all into extremely synthetic BBing chicks like that. 

I prefer fitness / figure chicks or just the run of the mill cardio bunny.



James knows what is up:





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Must suck that all you guys have 2k4 accounts, have been lifting for decades and juicing since before I even knew what a bench was, *yet you all still look like shit in your avis.*



Not my avi! My avi is the ************* *BOMB!*

(Granted _I'm_ looking pretty much like **** right now.)



J.thom said:


> *juggernaut-* you say you can't take the OP seriously? Now let's be honest for a second, *who on earth would ever take you seriously?* Please name one person that you might encounter that would ever take you seriously. I won't hold my breath. Clearly your image shows a lack of mental state. Your physical appearance is grotesque at best. Point being, no one has ever or will ever take you serious.
> /yourlife
> 
> 
> ...



That's a 14 karat endorsement right thurr.



Vibrant said:


> *Some really bad anything goes shit in this thread, I can't believe the mods are allowing this shit and even contributing to it*, they should know better.



Believe the OP is giving as good as he gets here, but I also agree that the negativity and derailing process should be erased. Not my side of town here, so...

Also the super moderator has spoken (above).



juggernaut said:


> (snip) he asked for criticism *[in the title of the post]* and then doesnt want it or cant accept it if it doesnt compliment him, c) he's challenging everyone who has an opinion different from his.
> (snip)



And this does ring pretty true, imo. Otoh, OP makes Built drool. The penalties are offset. Continue play!


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> And this does ring pretty true, imo. Otoh, OP makes Built drool. The penalties are offset. Continue play!



Actually I have been quite responsive to legitimate criticism.

BigMoe and Juggs have unfortunately not provided that. Instead they prefer to make stupid comments, instigate, troll or try to flame to me. I guess whatever they have to do to make themselves feel better about their pathetic lives.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^^ Come on, man. What do you honestly know about their lives? *Rhetorical! *Although perhaps rough around the edges, it seems to me that their comments were centered in an honest concern for your health. Peer reviewed or not, that seems to be the gist of it.

All the best to you, bobdylan. Glad you're here. 



J.thom said:


> we get it, *all mods like each other.* cool story bro, tell it again'



 That heavyiron character kinda gets on my nerves at times.

(looks around cautiously)


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> If not it is some impressive vascularity - though I am not at all into extremely synthetic BBing chicks like that.


It's shopped. D'uh.


bobdylan said:


> I prefer fitness / figure chicks or just the run of the mill cardio bunny.


*pop* ...and my bubble bursts.

Cardio bunnies are fat and nasty - or bulimic. 
bobdylan, I'm disappointed. You showed such promise. Now, you bore me.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 3, 2011)

moving this to anything goes.....


----------



## jbzjacked (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

Bah why move this to Anything Goes? ...



Built said:


> It's shopped. D'uh.
> 
> *pop* ...and my bubble bursts.
> 
> ...



When I say that I mean chicks that are in the running for Ms. O

IE Iris Kyle:






Not a slight against you but you don't look as synthetic or grossly huge as her ...which in my mind's eyes is a good thing


/white knight


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Come on, man. What do you honestly know about their lives? Rhetorical! Although perhaps rough around the edges, it seems to me that their comments were centered in an honest concern for your health. Peer reviewed or not, that seems to be the gist of it.
> 
> All the best to you, bobdylan. Glad you're here.



Again if you go back to the early pages those 2 idiots were the ones making assumptions about me and my life first. 

Though I think it is safe to say you live a pretty pathetic life if you are 40 years old and still flaming kids on the internet. I know if that is all I had to do when I was 40 I would take a gun and clean my ears out with it.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

jbzjacked said:


>









lol


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Bah *why *move this to Anything Goes? ...



It might offer you some protection against "bashing mod" infractions. 

Just as I don't comment, "HEY, WHY THE **** ARE YOU BUSTING _MY _***** WHEN THERE ARE A THOUSAND *OTHER *SPEEDERS ON THIS ******* HIGHWAY, *******?" to Officer Friendly, _you_ should probably avoid calling mods morons, etc. 

Welcome to Anything Goes.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> It might offer you some protection against "bashing mod" infractions.
> 
> Just as I don't comment, "HEY, WHY THE **** ARE YOU BUSTING _MY _***** WHEN THERE ARE A THOUSAND *OTHER *SPEEDERS ON THIS ******* HIGHWAY, *******?" to Officer Friendly, _you_ should probably avoid calling mods morons, etc.
> 
> Welcome to Anything Goes.



I really don't care if I get sent on a vacation for standing up to mods that are clearly abusing their role on the website.

If anything Juggs should get banned because he is the one who came in and started stuff. Though that is not going to happen because this place is clearly more ass backwards than the FDA.

Might as well just delete the original post because this thread is so off track at this point.

Only thing getting posted at this point is more e-arguments and other worthless off topic shit.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 3, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That heavyiron character kinda gets on my nerves at times.
> 
> (looks around cautiously)



be careful bro. I heard on the down low that heavy is suffering from free gearz induced roid rage.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> be careful bro. I heard on the down low that heavy is suffering from free gearz induced roid rage.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> *I really don't care if I get sent on a vacation for standing up to mods that are clearly abusing their role on the website.*
> 
> If a(snip)



Aw, now you're just butt hurt. 

Guess I shouldn't expect thicker skin on someone with the cross striations visible in your pics. lol


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2011)

Bah. PMS is the ORIGINAL roid rage. 

Iris worked hard for that physique - and she isn't that lean all year. 

That being said, Iris probably carries more lbm in her quads than I have on my whole body. At 5'7" I now carry about 120 lbs of lean mass. In my avatar (that was six years ago, when I was 42), I carried about 111 lbs lean mass (confirmed by DEXA). 

I would have been a jacked freak compared with the original Ms O in 1980 - Rachel McLish:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Were I to compete today, I'd be "too small" for figure.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 3, 2011)

^ I'd hit that, oh and the girl in the pic too.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 4, 2011)

its 3 am and I can't believe I just read all this bs.  FML.





*beats facebook at least*


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2011)

ZECH said:


> moving this to anything goes.....



Great, thanks.

....now who gets to suck my cock?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> ....now who gets to suck my cock?



pass. Sorry Cappy.

Shit, I was offering sound advice. No more fun


----------



## Built (Nov 4, 2011)

I split the thread into a journal portion: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...fting-2-cycles-115lbs-170lbs.html#post2530193
Go there to discuss buddy's workouts etc. 

You can go back to trashing each other in here.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks built


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob, see my post in the original thread. I'm not coming in here.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Well I was 115 in the pic with the Listerine bottle.
> 
> I am 5'4"
> 
> ...


 he must be using biogen gear


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> he must be using biogen gear


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Bob, see my post in the original thread. I'm not coming in here.



Coming in _where?_

Did Built create some crazy mirror universe???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Coming in _where?_
> 
> Did Built create some crazy mirror universe???


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^


 
TOMA going to steal that one for FB


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2011)

lol  Do it up!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## MDR (Nov 5, 2011)

J.thom said:


> *juggernaut-* you say you can't take the OP seriously? Now let's be honest for a second, who on earth would ever take you seriously? Please name one person that you might encounter that would ever take you seriously. I won't hold my breath. Clearly your image shows a lack of mental state. Your physical appearance is grotesque at best. Point being, no one has ever or will ever take you serious.
> /yourlife


 
Me too.  Like the Capt. already said, Juggs has paid his dues.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Nov 5, 2011)

So kid hit the gas, looks great and people are hating...Must be the internet. 

Are there pics of JUGG? i really would like to see his development...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> So kid hit the gas, looks great and people are hating...Must be the internet.
> 
> Are there pics of JUGG? i really would like to see his development...


 those who can't do teach


----------

